# TESTOSTERONE POISONING



## goatgurl (Oct 12, 2017)

thought it was important for all of you to see what a bad case of testosterone poisoning  looks like in dairy goats so you can take precautions with your bucks.  what started out as a 165# buck yesterday morning ended up almost dead by yesterday evening.  there was a less than 2inch gap between the steel t post and the corner of the barn and he worked at it until,  well i'll just show you.



 


I have no idea how long he had been trapped like that but by looking at him it must have been all day.  he was talking trash to a young lady when I left for town like he always does.  he looked like a sucked orange when I found him and was unable to stand when I tried to get him loose.  also had to remove the cattle panel that was fixed to the pen to make it strong enough for him not to ride over or down.  thank heavens str#1 lives close to me and was able to get here quickly.   it took both of us to pull and bend the fence post away from the barn more and it took both of us to get him up and out of that mess.  first order of business was to get him water and check him out for injuries.  he stood wobbling and peeing for almost 5 minuites, poor guy.  second thing was to look him over, feel joints and watch him walk as best he could.  next came a shot of banamine because I knew he was going to be stove up by this morning.  this is what happens to an absolutely sweet, sane baby boy then fall comes and testosterone takes over.  today he is really stiff and sore but is able to get around slowly.  his mean mama put his feed in one place, his hay in another and his water is a third so he will have to move around some to work the soreness out.  I guess i'm going to have to put him in a padded cell with 8 ft high walls and a solid ceiling to keep him out of trouble.  I guess the only good news is that he wasn't able to breed the doe that was in heat.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2017)

Poor baby. Poor dumb, horny, ding-a-ling.

Just read this and showed pics to my husband. He is astounded, HOW did he do that?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 12, 2017)

Bless his little pea-picking heart!  Poor guy!   Glad he's doing better!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 12, 2017)

That is absolutely scary!
Thank you for posting... we have an area where the baby bucks (born this year, so around 6 months) have a T post that lines up with another fenceline- I have looked at that spot so many times thinking hmmm I hope no one tries to get through there.. It is a bout a 3 inch or so gap... I think we will need to fix that this weekend. 

Glad he is doing ok- I would be afraid of a twisted gut after that. Yikes.


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 12, 2017)

just made me sick when I found him like that.  I worried about twisted gut, injured spine, hip joints and all kinds of things.  sad thing is that I was going to turn him out with the girls when I got home but I hadn't told him so he got impatient,
this is the same guy that climbs over fences. goes over electric and try's every way he can to get to his ladies.  good thing I love his daughters.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 12, 2017)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Bless his little pea-picking heart!



Southern-speak for stupid.......


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 12, 2017)

Poor boy
I hope he recovers


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 12, 2017)

Glad you found him before he met his maker. Hope he recovers fully.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 13, 2017)

Poor guy. Mine ended up with a broken leg trying to get to the girls. Another one somehow got the end of stock panel cross wire through his foot, he had to work at that. It is amazing what goats can do. I really hope that he comes through with flying colors and lots of kids. Tomorrow I need to go and change something in the barn...


----------



## Sheepshape (Oct 13, 2017)

Poor young man.....victim of his hormones. Hope he's feeling better, but he won't have learnt from the experience.

Last year we had a ram killed in a fight over the ladies. 2 years ago ram lost an eye. 3 years ago, ram head-butted the water dispenser off the wall in temper at not being allowed to get to the ladies sending a massive fountain of water all over the shed.

They can't help it, bless 'em (or words to that effect........)


----------



## dejavoodoo114 (Oct 13, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! I hope he will recover but I think his... mishap... is making a lot of us fix some little things that may have been ignored for a while...



Southern by choice said:


> I think we will need to fix that this weekend.





babsbag said:


> Tomorrow I need to go and change something in the barn...



I am running to the barn with my tools today as well!



Sheepshape said:


> They can't help it, bless 'em (or words to that effect........)


----------



## alsea1 (Oct 13, 2017)

They alsways find that weak spot in fence.  i bet he was glad to see you


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 13, 2017)

Sure am glad ya found him in time, that had to be a real shocker to come home to find.....hoping he will recover quickly and completely for ya....be sure to keep us posted on the recovery. It makes me glad to just deal with the wethers, they are problematic enough for me to handle.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 13, 2017)

I had a jack donkey breed a neighbor's mare over the fence. She walked off and he came down over the barbed wire fence right between his sheath and testicles. Fire ants made a 8 lane freeway on his front leg, carrying bits of his chest back to the nest. His flank looked like your goat, all compressed. He was standing stock still when I found him, no telling how long he had been like that. We didn't live on the property and I went out once a day to feed. I ran to the neighbor's for wire cutters, he came back with me and cut the fence while I haltered up the donkey. The wire fell away, I led the donkey forward and back into our property and he took off to shake off the fire ants. 

A horse would have hit the panic button, tore the fence down, broke all his legs, ripped his male parts to pieces and bled to death. That donkey was so smart, he knew he was caught and didn't move. He just didn't move. He waited for me to come find him and cut him loose.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 13, 2017)

It isn't always the males.  This little darling was lucky that I looked in her direction at the moment she arched her back and I could see her above the cement block. No idea how long she was there. She was not making any noise and her mama wasn't telling me that anything was wrong and I wasn't missing her yet. There are a few bucks right on the other side of the wire, she went through a fence to go courting.


----------



## Eteda (Oct 13, 2017)

currently ram less and enjoying it.
baymuel most horses will panic in a situation like that but not all. especially the well trained  horses of days gone by.  I've had 4 horses caught in fences with barb wire over a forty year time period and all stood and waited without cutting themselves. one was a 1&1/2 year old stud breeding the neighbors mare over the fence just like the donkey did. the mare charged me as I walked across the field to cut him out. I didn't expect that. I also watched (after getting him out of the fence) as she positioned herself downhill, him up hill and squatted for him. he wasn't very tall so she improvised. after she settled down a bit I was able to get him out without her nailing me. some females can be as bad as males when they come in season.


----------



## Kusanar (Oct 18, 2017)

I have a mini horse and he regularly goes through a 1 foot gap between a telephone pole post and the side of the barn... How I don't know, but he has a path...


----------



## Sasmith (Oct 18, 2017)

Testosterone poisoning that's funny. Never heard it called that but it makes sense


----------



## rosti (Oct 20, 2017)

@goatgurl 

I've seen goats into some pretty crazy trouble, but nothing quite like this! How is he now?


----------



## goatgurl (Oct 22, 2017)

@rosti, he is doing better, still a little weak in his hind legs but much better than he was.  the first 2 or 3 days he knuckled under on his back right foot but isn't doing that any more either.  I let him breed a doe on day 4 after his adventure and after that last thrust his hind legs collapsed under him so I separated them.  its going to take him a while longer to get over this I think.
@babsbag i'm thinking your little doe is just flirting.  nothing wrong with that


----------



## babsbag (Oct 22, 2017)

She's a hussy for sure.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 23, 2017)

I am glad that he is doing better. I am also sure that given the chance, he has learned nothing from his mishap and would certainly do it again!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 23, 2017)

Glad he's doing better


----------

